# About to start it all again!!



## peaches123 (Jun 29, 2011)

wow af has arrive which means one thing time to ring the clinic again to arrange baseine scan ready to hopefully star meds and get the ball rolling ...................... i feel pretty confident this time now i know what to expect but i am so nervous and scared its unreal ...................... how to cope when you know whats coming....i want to this with no-one knowing apart from dh so it will suprise family but its o hard not to be able to speak to people ..        


Please work


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya

Why don't you get yourself over to the IVF board and find the cycle chatter thread for some buddies.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

You can also have a look at the locations board to see if there is a thread for your actual clinic 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=collapse;c=28;sa=collapse;d78aee264d4f=7a6541ef9802fc02daf40c86ebc4ea4f#c28


----------

